# Unpaid Italian toll



## Rapide561

Hi

I have somehow managed to acquire a Mancato Pagamento (Unpaid toll ticket) on the Italian motorway. The bill is a whopping 0.60 euro - so about 50p.

I had travelled back mostly toll free to the Swiss/Italian border and joined the motorway at Fino Mornasco. I did not know there was a toll booth there. Anyway, there was, it was unmanned and as such as card payments only. Normally this would not be a problem, but I could not find my wallet. I sort of had a panic moment and had visions of having lost it. More so, I had a few hundred euro in cash in there as I thought I would withdraw from the ATMs when the rate was looking good. (Nationwide incidentally converted at 1.206). Anyway, cars were piling up behind me and I could not pay. I put the hazard lights on and pushed the help button. An English voice told me to take the piece of paper and pay later.

I have paid the thing on line at www.autostrade.it but what would happen if I did not pay? Would they try to collect a debt of 50p? It also struck me that, rather than paying at tolls, is suits me better to collect a load of these things and pay them on line in one go.

Russell


----------



## Senator

I had a similar experience on return from Garda a few years ago when I had an argument with the toll machine. Like you, spoke into the machine and ended up with the same ticket you got.

As I was on my way home I didn't have the option or time to pay elsewhere (from memory it was just outside Milan and I was heading up into Switzerland), so I just took the ticket with me. Never did pay it, and never heard anything from them. Also, sold that particular M/H now so they won't find me!

Mark


----------



## eddied

*Unpaid tolls*

:evil: Buona sera Senatore.
'so now they won't find me'

don't be too sure! they found me after 4 years (1968 to to 1972) for the then princley sum of 1200 Lire.
You may find you have been condemned in contumacia with comitting a fraud against the autostrada company, and be on the wanted list!
(not very likely nowadays fortunately) :lol: :lol: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Senator

*Re: Unpaid tolls*



eddied said:



> :evil: Buona sera Senatore.
> 'so now they won't find me'
> 
> You may find you have been condemned in contumacia with comitting a fraud against the autostrada company, and be on the wanted list!
> (not very likely nowadays fortunately) :lol: :lol:
> saluti,
> eddied


OK, so I offer my sincere apologies to whoever brought my Autotrail Apache 700 should you ever venture into Italy!

Mark


----------



## exmusso

*Unpaid toll ticket*

Hi all,

Also got an unpaid toll ticket after problems with wife's card.

Fortunately noticed when having a look last night so went online and payed the sum of 1 euro. Now have a clear conscience.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## tviall

*Unpaid ticket*

I have an unpaid parking ticket from Bad Ems, Germany from last September. (Note to self: pay more attention to the parking signs!) A local (English) guy said "just ignore it. I have loads in my glove box".

I have ignored it and, so far, not paid a cent.

One day, they'll catch us out. But for the time being there's a lot to say about staying separate from Europe, or it least, as much as possible.


----------



## tonka

*Re: Unpaid tolls*



Senator said:


> Appologies to whoever brought my Autotrail Apache 700 should you ever venture into Italy!
> 
> Mark


I KNEW IT... !!!! It's gonna be me, it's alway me !! I always get the short straw !!!!!!!!!!! :lol: 
No wonder my van only turns right after Calais.......


----------



## hilldweller

Rapide561 said:


> but what would happen if I did not pay?


The last one was found hanging from a bridge on the Thames.


----------



## tonyt

Rapide561 said:


> ........................... but what would happen if I did not pay? Russell


If you wake up one morning with a horse's head on the pillow next to you, you will know they're closing in


----------



## pippin

Either that or the secret of your bestiality is out!


----------



## TwinTravellers

Hi, 

This post made me smile!! We went to Italy a few years ago (first time in the van) and we were not sure where to get a voucher.
However, we ended up on the motorway by mistake. All was not lost though because after a few minutes we say a couple of uniform officers in a layby issuing a young couple with what we presume were stickers for the windscreen. When we asked for the said sticker and were getting our money out to pay, it came about that they were policemen and the fined us about £60 for not displaying the voucher!!!!!!! Are we daft or what!!!!! Expensive drive. 

Ros.


----------



## Senator

*Re: Unpaid tolls*



tonka said:


> Senator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appologies to whoever brought my Autotrail Apache 700 should you ever venture into Italy!
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> I KNEW IT... !!!! It's gonna be me, it's alway me !! I always get the short straw !!!!!!!!!!! :lol:
> No wonder my van only turns right after Calais.......
Click to expand...

Hi Tonka

Your not on a 51 plate (Fiat chassis) are you? If you are I need to let you know where not to go in France also!!

Only kidding, of course!

Mark


----------



## TwinTravellers

Sorry! not Italy but Austria

Ros.


----------



## Yeti

Hi All
Quite the reverse happened to me recently, joined the A1 autostrada at Milan to head for La Spezia via Parma
Arrived at the toll booth at San Stefano ( the off ramp for la Spezia) only to find myself being waved through, seemingly the system was down !!
Thats a saving of quite e few euros and could be called a result.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561

*Tolls*

Yeti, what happened when you left the motorway though? Did the attendant just let you through or what?

Russell


----------



## Senator

Cricky Dave (Yeti)

Couldn't you sleep last night?

Mark


----------



## Yeti

Hi there Russel

Sorry for the late reply but working the night shift until Saturday then heading for UK. 
In answer to your question , nothing at all , just waived through, even the carabinieri didnt bother, just stood there smoking and looking arrogant as they always do,

Ciao
Dave


----------



## wineciccio

*Italy touring*

Well what can i say, never knew there were so many cheaters and uhm a few nutters on this forum, well don't worry so much, it happens to me everytime i go to visit my nephew in Milan although i always purchase a VIACARD to travel on motorways over there, when i get to a certain exit it will never take that card, don't know why even my nephew is surprised, it happened again last september, this time my nephew went to the PUNTO BLUE where you buy the cards and explained, they tried the card out and guess what they were having the same problem i had. Apparently it was something to do with machine not being updated to take the new card format. Outcome, i now have a brand new Viacard to use on my next trip to Italy, it just needs to be registred at a Punto blue to be effective.


----------



## Penquin

On a similar vein we had a similar incident in Florida in a hired RV.

We picked up the van North of Orlando and decided to head to the coast to the Kennedy Space Centre (excellent place to visit).

Managed to get of the expressway and arrived at a toll booth after about 2 miles. It asked for 75 cents in cash.

Problem we had large denomination notes not coins to throw in a bin. Wife nipped back to cars queuing behind us (several now but very patient) and was given cash for the toll as no-one had change for notes but all had pots of coins just in case (as we did later).

I threw the 75 cents near the bin, but missed (sticky hands, left hand throw, inept thrower - take your choice).

Lots of coins missed, so I hopped out of van to pick it up. NO NO NO, forgot it was automatic and how to apply park brake was still to be elucidated.

Van started to head gently forward towards barrier, hopped back in and pulled it into reverse - horrified expressions on good folk behind who had given us the money for the toll.

Found neutral, and park brake and applied. Then found about $5 scattered in coins around bin!

Put in correct money - at which point the little electric sign that usually says "Have a Nice Day" displayed the salutory warning "Wake Up!"

Discovered later that if you drive straight through they only do anything after the third such event so my efforts were in vain anyway.

Yes we learned a great deal from that experience - too much to explain here without boring everyone.

My fault, sorry to have diverted the thread but keen to share this (hilarious) mental picture of me at the booth.


----------



## jhelm

*Re: Italy touring*



wineciccio said:


> Well what can i say, never knew there were so many cheaters and uhm a few nutters on this forum, well don't worry so much, it happens to me everytime i go to visit my nephew in Milan although i always purchase a VIACARD to travel on motorways over there, when i get to a certain exit it will never take that card, don't know why even my nephew is surprised, it happened again last september, this time my nephew went to the PUNTO BLUE where you buy the cards and explained, they tried the card out and guess what they were having the same problem i had. Apparently it was something to do with machine not being updated to take the new card format. Outcome, i now have a brand new Viacard to use on my next trip to Italy, it just needs to be registred at a Punto blue to be effective.


Why don't you just use your regular Visa or other credit card. Before we got Telepass I nearly always used my US Visa card, never had a problem.


----------

